# Stick insects



## Mantis Keeper

Ok, I have recently aquired six stick insects of unknown species. They were shipped from California, but there they were purchased from some boy scouts so I don't even know if they are a US species. I have one pic here, I know it's not good, but I wasn't using macro, and as soon as I realized that my batteries died, so they are recharching, I'll get more pics when I can. It is not an adult. I'm not sure how many molts it has had but it is still a nymph or sub-adult(I'm new to stick insects so I don't know if this is even proper teminology). There are some small protrusions on the back of the middle legs.


----------



## jandl2204

Would appear to be PSG 5 "Medauroidea extradentata" Its a common phasmid easy to keep and they feed well on bramble, Oak, Hawthorn and even Rose. They originate in Vietnam and make up part of the Phasmatine sub family.

That is if they are Medauroidea extradentata also commonly known as the Annam stick insect.

I should refrain from making legal statements.

Regards.

Lee


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Well than what are the chances that a boy scout fundraiser(supervised) would be selling that species? Thanks for the help though. They have been feeding on blackberry leaves. I'll try oak, I have a few in my yard.


----------



## francisco

Hello ALl,

In fact it is Medauroidea extradentatum, originary from Vietnam, hence the name Vietnamese or Annam Stick.

It is a Parthenogenetic phasmid with a 99% hatching rate.

VEry common specie here in the States specially in classrooms,were teachers give them away when they are overun by them.

A piece of advise, If you are planning on keeping them follow this rules:

MAke sure you do not release them into the wild.

Keep only the ova you will be able to care for.

Excess ova needs to be frozen or Microwaved.

Left over like frass and dry foodplants need to be place in a plastic bag and either freeze it or put it on the microwave so if any egg is present it won't be fertile.

Always keep the minimun amout of stick that you can handle.

Spray them twice a day

Feed them fresh food plant (bramble,oak,rose,eucalytus,guava,firethorn and many others.

Have fun with them and enjoy.

any more questions please contact me at [email protected]

regards

FT


----------



## Mantis Keeper

I know the coloration difference is irrelevent and each species can have a variety of colors, but the antenae are much shorter than the picture on your link. Mine are nubs compared to that. I know the color in the picture I have is a solid brown, but other insects from the same clutch show greenish legs, and all have short, stubby antenae.


----------



## francisco

Hello ALl,

I agree with Lee.

I also have different shades of color and pattern in my culture.

FT


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Yes, I agree, it looks very much like my stick insect. But does the difference in antenae length make a difference? Maybe they will get longer when they become an adult?


----------



## Mantis Keeper

They would not eat anything that I tried to feed them. Unfortunatly they all died. I don't know why they wouldn't eat. I talked to the owner and they were all eating before shipping, and they wouldn't even eat the same types of plants any longer.


----------



## Ian

What exactly where you feeding them on?


----------



## Mantis Keeper

I tried oak, blackberry, some rose, I even tried some random things from around my yard. They didn't eat anything.


----------

